# Unable to install Ubuntu 13.04 in dual boot with Windows 7 !!!



## kryptex (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello Digitians,
I have HP Pavilion G6-2313ax laptop. I have installed Windows 7 ultimate x64 on it. I have created 4 partitions, 3 primary and 1 logical and in that logical partition, i have created 4 partitions. Here is the screenshot of Disk Management 

I tried to install Ubuntu 13.04 x64 from a Live USB(used Universal USB installer) , but the problem is that while installation, there is no option of 'Install Ubuntu alongside Windows7', and also the partitions of the windows are not detected. Here's the pic 
So i tried Ubuntu from Live USB. After logging in i entered this command : sudo fdisk -lu, here the partitions are shown. Pic: 
I also used Parted magic to check the disk, but here too no partitions are detected, there is a pop up message. Pics: ,
So what could be the problem  , please suggest a solution.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2013)

i have seen this before & to even understand this problem you have to read a kind of mini essay.the reason for your issue is that you used an utility unaware of how to handle GPT to convert GPT to MBR:





> I converted my HDD to MBR using command prompt from boot method





> solution by srs5694
> download the latest version of partedmagic from here:*partedmagic.com/
> Open a shell and type "sudo sgdisk --zap /dev/sda". It'll complain about partition problems, but it will still work. Be sure to use the --zap option, not --zap-all; also, note that the command name is sgdisk, not gdisk.Proceed with your Ubuntu installation.


----------



## kryptex (Jul 9, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i have seen this before & to even understand this problem you have to read a kind of mini essay.the reason for your issue is that you used an utility unaware of how to handle GPT to convert GPT to MBR:


It worked. Thanks a lot !!


----------

